# Thinking of moving my Niche on - one last test



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

For quite a while now I've been concerned that it's my Niche zero that is the culprit for my coffee flavours being flattened - can't seem to get anything other than generic.

I've been in this game long enough to get a good instinct, especially with my own setup, and after some trial and error I want to try a flat burr grinder at my place as one final test before possibly moving it on.

So was wondering if there's a generous soul in the Leeds area that is up for bringing his flat burr grinder (preferably with single dosing ability) over to my gaff for an hour or so?

Incentives include low-brow conversation and cake 😊


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Shame you're so far as I could have brought my LeverCraft Ultra. Your instincts are correct as I was using a Niche with my Decent and the shots were great but the the same beans just seem to have more layers / clarity, especially beans like Kenyan , Ethiopia or Geisha,


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't get generic flavours from the Niche at all, a good flat will give more clarity though which may help you pick flavours out if you struggle to do so with conicals. I'd associate generic flavours with low extractions or bad water rather than a burr type. Should be easy enough to move a g-iota on I'd have thought if you can't find anybody to help you.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> For quite a while now I've been concerned that it's my Niche zero that is the culprit for my coffee flavours being flattened - can't seem to get anything other than generic.
> 
> I've been in this game long enough to get a good instinct, especially with my own setup, and after some trial and error I want to try a flat burr grinder at my place as one final test before possibly moving it on.
> 
> ...


 Kenny, I don't think you are the first who think as such, and i know of a few people who moved their Niche on in pursuit of the perfect cup.

I'd be very, very interested in what you find. Please keep us posted. 👍


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

@kennyboy993 How many kg have you put through it?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

ajohn said:


> @kennyboy993 How many kg have you put through it?


 I've had it over 2 years John - not sure weight


----------



## danielpugh (Oct 26, 2016)

@kennyboy993I do find my niche tastes different from my mazzer sj. I would recommend doing some wdt. I was cynical about this, but it definitely helps flavour.

4 sewing needles in a cork and swirl around before normal routine. For deluxe version I bought some 0.4 size 3d print cleaning needles from Amazon (£8 for tweezers and about 15 things). These are definitely nicer than sewing needles.

The other thing (if making milk drinks), is to reduce amount of milk a bit to see if that helps. My other half likes large lattes and make two the same. Getting an smaller cup resulted in stronger flavour (duh/doh moment I know!).


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

If possible do try a grinder with well aligned big flat.
Cheers!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I wondered as I didn't try much in the line of different beans until it had rather a lot through it. I've tried a couple of light roasts in it and no problem. Also recently a 3 bean blend aimed at chocolate in a flat white. You might say dark chocolate in an americano. Only problem with Niche is my usual monsooned. It oils up the burrs so if I use another bean the setting takes time to settle. Same going back to monsooned.

This went through several things recently

https://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/light/products/colombia-villamaria-natural-no-103?variant=37274676560040

Niche pretty constant level of acidity at various ratios but not excessive for me. A decent mandarin could be obtained. Lychee easy.

Solo / G-Iota. Something of an Oh dear what the hell have I bought but if anything less acidity. Other factors made consistency tricky. Same with the chocolate bean I am using in it at the moment. The taste consistency was probably better on the light roast. Preping the grinds out of it is a lot more difficult than Niche. Bizarre mix of compression in the grinds. Stirring the grinds for various lengths of time can be hilarious if you have a sick sense of humour.

Solo and HU burrs.  Rave need to rewrite the tasting notes. On the other hand the grinder didn't like the combination so only a few shots before it had it and needed cleaning out. A acidity more or less absent. Just a poor flat mandarin taste. The burrs did come from someone who ran them in. Brand new might be different. He does think coated burrs need running in.

@MWJB Made a point about Sage thermo machines. Best suited to the sort of bean I like, thinking of my monsooned. There may be some mileage in that but I try all sorts. My general impression is that getting the taste a bean should have involved longer times and higher ratios than the web often suggests. Times usually middle 30's or so ratios usually on the high side. I do find 1 to 2 may work on the DB. It also seems to need more coffee.

Mention Solo and Niche in the same breath. Afraid I'd say no. It doesn't compare with weighing in on a Mazzer Mini, Mazzer funnel, rubber camera lens hood and a bit of a weight over the beans to limit pop corning - but the brush is needed.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Love the Rave 103


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Only other thing I can think of is amount of grinds used /extraction levels. A bean can have a dominant taste. Make the drink too strong and forget noticing the more subtle aspects. Espresso drinker sometimes "open up" flavours by adding water. Much the same thing other than mine are always opened up as an amercano. I only make strong drinks with strong beans. Varies from what might be called middling strength and weak for others. Getting tasting notes out of Mandheling was interesting. Really weak and so far have only managed it on a BE, couple attempts on the DB have failed. Herbal maybe but muted acidity as an after taste - not so far and then there is the taste in between.


----------

